# TIME LINE ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

#1 Every Vizsla is different #2 every Vizsla wants to please it's partner - your sales reciept says you own the pup - your heart says he is your partner - What is the POINT ? - When training your PUP - You are on their TIME LINE - some learn faster than others - do NOT get frustrated ! step back - take a deep breath - try again - this forum offers great adVice - but at the end of the day - we do not live with your pup !!!


----------

